# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Mijn naam is Yvanka

## Yvanka

Ik ben aan het afkicken van OxyContin.
Jarenlang heb ik dit middel geslikt. In het begin zat ik op 160 mg. per dag.
Dit is jarenlang zo geweest. 
Nu ben ik sinds 25 mrt. aan het afkicken, 15 mg om de 2 weken eraf.
Ik zit nu op 3 maal daags 10 mg. en a.s. maandag ga ik dus weer terug
naar 3 maal daags 5 mg.
Het gaat op zich redelijk, hoewel ik erg veel hoofdpijn en erge pijn in mijn
rug heb.
Ik ben erg bang wat er gebeurt als ik straks op 0 zit, wat me dan nog allemaal
te wachten staat.
Ik hoop dat iemand mij daar een antwoordt kan/wil geven.
Iedereen wil ik heel veel sterkte wensen!!

Groetjes Yvanka

----------


## Raimun

Het beste en veiligste blijft altijd , medicatie afbouwen onder deskundige begeleiding !!!!
Succes 
grtjs raimun

----------


## Yvanka

Ik bouw echt niet op eigen houtje af!!!!
1x in de 2 weken overleg ik met mijn huisarts.
Op dit moment heb ik er niet ontzettend veel last van, maar ik weet niet wat er gebeurt als ik op 0 mg.
kom.
Zoals ik al vertelde ben ik daar ook best wel bang voor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Groet Yvanka

----------


## Yvanka

Ik denk dat ik, omdat ik hier nieuw ben, niet goed wist wat ik moest doen.
Nu denk ik dat ik dat ik het bij even voorstellen korter had moeten houden.
Daarnaast het verhaal over OxyContin had ik beter bij dat onderwerp kunnen plaatsen.
Maar dat onderwerp zag ik later pas.
Sorry daarvoor, maar dat wist ik niet!
Dank je voor je reactie Raimun!!!

Groetjes Yvanka

----------


## Raimun

Angst  , is 'n slechte raadgever Yvanka ...

Je hebt blijkbaar reeds 'n hele weg afgelegd en op 'n verstandige manier !! 
Bekijk enkel de tot nu toe behaalde resultaten ...en de ervaringen die je daarbij hebt opgedaan !!
Als je straks op 0 komt !! zie je wel wat er gebeurt .
Vermits je vrij allert bent , kan je dan ook snel op de gepaste manier reageren !!
Bijgevollg heeft het geen enkele zin om je daar nu reeds vragen over te stellen , laat staan zorgen over te maken !
Iedere mg. die je afgebouwd hebt is 'n mijlpaal ...die je kracht en voldoening geeft om door te zetten .
Straks proef je de zoete smaak van de overwinning !! 
Houdt die gedachte voor ogen ..en laat die niet bederven door onnodige angstgedachten....

----------


## Yvanka

Hartelijk Dank voor je reactie.
Ik kijk er nu ook echt anders tegenaan, door hoe jij het verwoord.
Onnodige angstgedachten, moet ik inderdaad nu niet gaan hebben.
Ik laat het maar gewoon op me afkomen, dat is denk ik nu het beste!

Groetjes Yvanka

----------

